# Question for MBT



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

The MBT forum has been unavailable for the past few days. Is it coming back ?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

It is comning back. It was getting spammed so bad that I had to shut it down for some rehab. It should be back in the next day or 2.

Jim


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm messing around with the new forum Jim is working on & it looks fantastic! Lots of shiney new buttons to play with! I can't wait 'til it is live!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The new forum is up and running. Still doing some testing with it - please let me know what ya'll think!

Jim

http://www.pensacoladiveshops.com/surfboard


----------

